# medication



## livetoride (Dec 28, 2010)

hi can you pls tell me how it work,s in cyprus ,do you pay for med,s and precription,s
as my partner is on a controlled drug,do to a back op,and has been told he will have to stay on it for life,many thanx, val


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

livetoride said:


> hi can you pls tell me how it work,s in cyprus ,do you pay for med,s and precription,s
> as my partner is on a controlled drug,do to a back op,and has been told he will have to stay on it for life,many thanx, val


Hi Val.

Unless one of you is in receipt of a state retirement pension or working and paying into the social insurance fund you will have to pay for any meds.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## livetoride (Dec 28, 2010)

*great help*



Veronica said:


> Hi Val.
> 
> Unless one of you is in receipt of a state retirement pension or working and paying into the social insurance fund you will have to pay for any meds.
> 
> ...


thank,s veronica where would this site be without you and everyone,s hard work,and knowledge.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

livetoride said:


> hi can you pls tell me how it work,s in cyprus ,do you pay for med,s and precription,s
> as my partner is on a controlled drug,do to a back op,and has been told he will have to stay on it for life,many thanx, val


 Permanent Residents not in receipt of a UK State Pension

Obtain a S1 (formally E106) from your tax office prior to leaving UK. Depending on you NI contributions this can give you up to 2.5 years free healthcare in Cyprus.

However for immigration purposes you may also need to have Private Health Insurance (please note many insurers will NOT cover chronic or pre-existing conditions for example epilepsy, diabetes, heart conditions, and those that do may be very expensive) In these circumstances you may have to show you have sufficient financial funds to cover any hospital expenses. 

In the meantime make sure you bring your UK prescription with you, and get a private doctor to do a local prescription you will then be able to purchase medications at the local pharmacy. Once you get a Cypriot Health Card your private prescription can be re done by the state doctor.


----------



## livetoride (Dec 28, 2010)

*med*



Mycroft said:


> Permanent Residents not in receipt of a UK State Pension
> 
> Obtain a S1 (formally E106) from your tax office prior to leaving UK. Depending on you NI contributions this can give you up to 2.5 years free healthcare in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


thank,s that a big help .


----------

